# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Khám phá khu vườn mang tính siêu thực - khu vuon - Mexico

## hangnt

*Ẩn mình trong cánh rừng nhiệt đới ở Mexico là một khu vườn mang kiến trúc siêu thực phi phàm của nghệ sĩ Edward James.*



Lối vào khu vườn Las Pozas
Xây dựng bên cạnh một loạt các tầng thác tự nhiên, nên nguồn gốc của cái tên Las Pozas có nghĩa là "Hồ bơi", khu vườn điêu khắc lập dị và mang tính siêu thực cao chót vót này nằm trong khu rừng mưa cận nhiệt đới bên ngoài thị trấn Xilitla của Mexico, là đứa con tinh thần của nhà thơ Anh quốc Edward James.

Sinh ra trong một gia đình giàu có cùng cực, nhưng Edward James đã quay lưng lại với chức danh công tước của tầng lớp quý tộc cứng nhắc trong xã hội thượng lưu, để theo đuổi ước mơ của mình là xây dựng nên công trình tưởng tượng siêu thực. Đầu những năm 1940, James đã quyết định đến Los Angeles để thực hiện công trình tưởng tượng của mình mang tên “Garden of Eden” nhưng cuối cùng ông đã đổi ý chọn Mexico vì nơi này lãng mạn hơn nhiều so với Los Angeles.

Nằm ở vùng đồi núi tươi tốt phía bắc thành phố Mexico, ở độ cao 610m so với mực nước biển là địa điểm lí tưởng cho khu vườn Las Pozas rộng 320.000 m2 của Edward James. Trước khi xây dựng Las Pozas, James chỉ trồng hoa lan trong khu vườn với số lượng 29.000 cây xung quanh các thác nước và hồ bơi tự nhiên. Nhưng vào năm 1962, một trận sương muối đã phá hủy tất cả vườn lan mà ông dày công gây dựng nên. Thay vì trồng lại hoa, James đã chi hàng triệu đô la và thuê vô số công nhân làm việc để tạo ra một khu vườn bê tông siêu thực lấy cảm hứng từ hoa lan và các thảm thực vật rừng nhiệt đới xung quanh.

Từ năm 1949-1984, James đã xây dựng 36 công trình bê tông siêu thực như cung điện, đền thờ và chùa chiền với chi phí hơn 7 triệu đô la Mỹ. Tổng thể kiến trúc mang tên “Ngôi nhà ba tầng” nhưng trong thực tế nó có tới bốn, năm hay sáu tầng. Mái của cung điện và chùa chiền giống như hình dáng của một con cá voi mắc cạn nằm trong khu rừng rậm cận nhiệt đới bao phủ đầy rêu và địa y, cùng với một cầu thang xoắn ốc bằng bê tông dẫn lên thiên đường.

Các tòa nhà đều giống như một mê cung ẩn sâu trong khu rừng, nối với nhau bằng những con đường mòn bằng đá quanh co, dẫn lối bạn vào sâu trong thế giới huyền diệu của Edward. Ở khắp mọi nơi trong khu vườn, bạn sẽ nhận thấy những chi tiết ẩn chứa nghệ thuật được phô bày giữa thiên nhiên hoang dã. Điều đặc biệt đáng chú ý ở đây là hầu hết các tòa nhà còn dang dở, luôn động lại trong suy nghĩ của người viếng thăm. Ông James cũng giải thích điều này trong một cuộc phỏng vấn ghi hình trước đó rằng: “Nghệ thuật là luôn luôn trong quá trình sáng tạo, cho nên việc xây dựng không bao giờ kết thúc một cách đơn độc cho riêng ai”. Chính vì vậy mà sau khi nghệ sĩ qua đời thì khu vườn trở thành nơi cho công chúng viếng thăm và nhiều kiến trúc sư sáng tạo nghệ thuật góp phần tăng thêm sự độc đáo vốn có.

Trong suốt cuộc đời nghệ thuật của mình, James đã viết và xuất bản thơ, là người bảo trợ cho rất nhiều nghệ sĩ khác theo trào lưu nghệ thuật siêu thực và ông còn là người sáng lập thành phố NY Ballet. Nhưng công trình để đời của James đáng nói nhất, có lẽ là thiết kế và xây dựng nên khu vườn Las Pozas mang tính siêu thực. Đó là ước mơ của ông và cuối cùng đã trở thành hiện thực.
Tất cả các hình thức nghệ thuật điêu khắc trong Las Pozas được tạo ra với khuôn gỗ, đầy bê tông và cốt thép. Một số công trình vẫn giữ nguyên màu sắc của bê tông nguyên khối và một số khác thì được sơn vẽ. Khu vườn điêu khắc tuyệt vời giờ đây đã một chiếm vị trí xứng đáng trên bản đồ nghệ thuật thế giới. Tuy có dấu hiệu tuổi tác do sự tàn phá của thời gian nhưng điều đó không đáng lo ngại. Trong mùa hè năm 2007, khu vườn được một công ty tư nhân cùng với chính phủ thành lập ra một quỹ bảo trợ cho việc phục hồi và tu sữa trở lại.

Thời gian tốt nhất để thăm Los Pozas là vào cuối mùa hè. Đây là thời gian diễn ra một số sự kiện văn hóa thường là các lễ hội vào cuối tháng 8. Tuyệt vời hơn là tham gia vào lễ hội Cuidad Santos vào cuối tháng 9 hay lễ hội Hallowen vào cuối tháng 10. Vì vậy Los Pozas vẫn luôn luôn thú vị và hấp dẫn trong bất kỳ thời gian nào của năm.

Khu vườn Las Pozas được mở cửa hàng ngày từ 9h sáng cho đến khi hoàng hôn buông xuống. Cách tốt nhất để đến đó là buổi sáng sớm để tránh cái nóng khó chịu ban trưa. Bạn có thể đáp chuyến bay thông qua thành phố Tampico hay Monterrey để đến thành phố Mexico. Từ thành phố Mexico có thể bắt chuyến xe buýt đến thị trấn Xilitla là có thể chiêm ngưỡng được khu vườn Las Pozas.

*Một số hình ảnh về khu vườn siêu thực của Edward James:*

----------


## hangnt



----------


## Amp21

nhìn ảnh mà thấy tò mò thật
Muốn đến tận nơi để khám phá

----------


## Chimera

kiến trúc kỳ lạ thật
Chưa hình dung ra được tổng thể

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nghe hấp dẫn ly kỳ ghê
Vào đây thám hiểm lúc buổi tối thì .......tuyệt  :cuoi1:

----------


## lunas2

nhìn giống như ngôi nhà ma í

----------

